# April 26th 2014 - the day say i do <3



## Kizzy454

So with only 7 months 2 weeks and 1 day (yup checked my ticker ;) ) to go till i marry steve i thought id do a journal (i did one a while back but lots has changed!) 

So me and Steve, We have been together nearly 3 and a half years. He has a gorgeous 5 year old daughter from a previous relation ship and I Have Taylor who is 3 who Steve has taken on as his own (her real dad has never bothered) and then we have our Little Molly Rae who is 1. 

We got engaged on the 26 April 2011 which is why we are getting married on this date. Its three years to the Day we got engaged. 

We are getting married in a church. Its the church we christened Taylor and Molly Rae in and the church Steves eldest got christened in to.


Then we are having a BBQ menu 

Flamed Grilled 6oz Angus Steak, Garlic & Peppered Thyme Oil
Slow Roast Chicken Drumsticks, Eastern Tikka Masala Dusting
Sticky Pork Ribs, Honey & Black Pepper B.B.Q Marinade
Thai Spiced Fish Sticks, Coriander, Lime & Green Ginger
Mediterranean Vegetable Kebabs, Light Cajun Spiced Garlic Butter Drizzle
100% All Beef, American Style Char-Flamed Burger
Cumberland Spiced English Sausages
Sea Salt Dusted Jacket Potatoes with Piquant Relishes, Oven Fresh Loaves and Continental Style Salads

Chantilly Laced Profiteroles Belgian Chocolate Fudge Sauce
Sliced Seasonal Fruits & Exotic Berries in Sweet Sugar Syrup Lavished with Dairy Cream
Old English Orchard Fruit & Sherry Trifle, Dressed with Sizzling Summer Red Berries​
at a hotel called Les Cotils Which look over the other channel islands. 
We can have a bouncy castle set up on the grass too as there is masses of space


My flower girls are our three beautiful girls and they will be wearing these


----------



## Kizzy454

My bridesmaids are my sister in laws Tally and Kirsty and then my three best friends Sam Luisa and Nikita (maid of honour) and hopefully will be wearing this 


I still dont have a dress yet. 

but we now have a colour theme which is red :)


----------



## Mummy May

Congrats! Looks fab :) Looking forward to seeing your plans xx


----------



## Kizzy454

Think I may have found my dress!!


----------



## Kizzy454

Mmm not sure on what to do about flowers.. 

on a plus think we have chosen our first dance song :)


----------



## Kizzy454

FOUND MY DRESS!!! 

I live in guernsey so dresses are limited to what they have so when i was last in the uk i had a look for some dresses and tried this one on...




It was a little over £900

I said no as i know i cant afford it..

UNTIL

I found it online! 

I can have it made to fit me... for £200 inc delivery! 

Wooooooo


----------



## Mummy May

Wow that's lovely! And a great price!, xx


----------



## Kizzy454

Im so chuffed! X


----------



## Kizzy454

think ive decided on my wedding flowers! 

White foam calla lillies with a red gem xx


----------



## Kizzy454

Getting so stressed out with the table plans.


----------



## Mummy May

I wouldn't even bother with table plans til you have most or all of your RSVPs back since you don't know that everyone will say they're coming. Try not to stress too much just yet xx


----------



## Kizzy454

Its more my bil. Keeps changing who hes with etc told oh last night I won't be inviting his partner unless I no shes going to be around long enough. Im making my invites soon cant wait xx


----------



## Kizzy454

EEP! Flower girl dresses brought and on there way!


----------



## Mummy May

I got mine tody too!, xx


----------



## Kizzy454

Originally i was going to get the girls this dress



but then the didnt have the sizes so then i went back to my first choice from when we first got engaged

so they have these 



i need to order my dress soon.


----------



## persun

congratulations&#65281;


----------



## Kizzy454

Thank you! x


----------



## Kizzy454

Aaaahhhh Flower girl dresses have arrived!


----------



## Kizzy454

2 out of 5 bridesmaid dresses ordered :D


----------



## Kizzy454

Invites being made and sent out this week! eep!


----------



## Camlet

Ooh not long now at all how's everything going? xx


----------

